# ro/di help pls :/



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I picked up my 5 stage ro/di from my storage unit last weekend only to find out that it doesn't fit on to any of the faucets in the house... 
Do adaptors exist?
where can I find one?
how do i measure the diameter of the ro/di attachment, inside or outside?
please help...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The RO/DI faucet attachment is 3/4" FPT. If your brass/plastic faucet adapters, ie from Python, do not fit, you probably have "Euro style" fixtures and they are in metric.

I think HD/Lowes has metric-imperial adapters. Specialty plumbing places could point you to the right direction to get one/order them in for you. Failing that, you can either tap into the copper lines with a self piercing saddle valve (ice maker water supply kit) or have a metric-imperial adapter machined for you.

HTH


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Can you unscrew the bottom part of the faucet where the water comes out? Bring that part to Home Depot with you and ask for the adapter that will screw into the faucet (same threads as the part you brought in) and the RODI attachment.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1...you said it easier...LOL


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> Can you unscrew the bottom part of the faucet where the water comes out? Bring that part to Home Depot with you and ask for the adapter that will screw into the faucet (same threads as the part you brought in) and the RODI attachment.


bless you, jeff! wtac, when you said make a whole in the wall to crack into the copper pipes... well, it wasn't going to happen :/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

My RODI has the same threading as a garden hose. I found this adapter at HD.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Assumed that you had a faucet adapter...I guess you hooked it up to a utility sink with a 3/4" fitting on the faucet before...

...you know what they say about assuming...LOL!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah, it was hooked up to a utility sink at the house before.
the condo only has small faucets... 
What do i know about faucet adaptors... ?! i didn't even know they existed!
what about home hardware - do you think they might have them, too?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

HH should have something like that, but it would be easier for you to go to Canadian Tire on Yonge street. They would definitely have it for you


----------

